# Solved: computer cannot communicate with printer



## jwv4 (May 18, 2007)

hi everyone, I just reinstalled xp on my computer and now I can't use the printer because they're not communicating! Am I missing something here, do I have to do something other than connect and run the lexmark software? I have a Lexmark 5400 all-in-one. On the same note, my Windows Media Player won't play a dvd because a compatible DVD decoder is not installed on my computer, I have know idea what to do. Will someone kindly be willing to help me? Thank you


----------



## mattyc (Aug 22, 2007)

Did you reinstall all the drivers for your chipset/motherboard, video card and other hardware?

If you have no idea what I'm talking about, please post the make and model of your pc, or list all the hardware used to build it. Motherboard, video card, any add in pci cards, etc.

We will then be able to walk you thru it.


----------



## jwv4 (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for your reply, I did reinstall the drivers. I got the printer going by disabling comodo firewall. Then i enabled it again and had the same problem. So i uninstalled it and will probably put Zonealarm back on my system, what do you think?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Windows Firewall is all you need, if you have ample protection for spyware and virus.
Software firewalls cause more troubles than they are worth.


----------



## jwv4 (May 18, 2007)

But why am I having trouble with these firewalls now, I never did before the reinstall? I'm having the same problem with Zonealarm. Also, what do I do about the Windows Media Player? anyone know?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

jwv4 said:


> But why am I having trouble with these firewalls now, I never did before the reinstall? I'm having the same problem with Zonealarm. Also, what do I do about the Windows Media Player? anyone know?


I can't really tell you, but I have had the same issues with everyone of them ever since Sygate was bought and "crushed" by Symantec...firewall software is the worst most annoying illconfigurable software. I tried 15 of them and either the browsers were shut down, network became unusable or something. ZA was the most memorable. It went in fine easily configured and then when I rebooted I was unable to get on the internet on 2 pc's. *Buy *a good antivirus program such as Nod32, BitDefender or Kaspersky and antispyware that keeps them "out at the gate" by running in the background, and then Windows Firewall is all you need,


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

If you are trying to play a DVD movie you will need to install software that came with your DVD player. The DVD decoder you need is not part of Windows. Another option is to see if it is included with your graphics card software (like my AIW 9800 card).


----------



## mattyc (Aug 22, 2007)

What type of printer is it? How do you have it plugged in?


----------



## jwv4 (May 18, 2007)

hey guys, thanks for all your replies, I've been preparing for my daughter's wedding. The printer is a Lexmark 5400 all-in-one and was working fine with Comodo and it's worked fine with Z-Alarm in the past. I've only run into this since the reinstall. I was wondering if malware could be screwing with the firewall. Is that possible?
The USB is plugged directly into the computer, then there's two phone lines, one goes into the phone and the other one isn't hooked up yet (I'm not using the fax and it shouldn't have anything to do with the firewall, should it?) My printer works fine with windows firewall.


----------

